# Specs on a 1996 GT Backwoods?



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm trying to find some specs (weight, components, angles) of a 1996 GT Backwoods for a friend of mine. I've searched all over for some sort of info, but I can't seem to find very much. I'm going to throw the same post up in the GT forum, but I figured since it's an old bike I might be able to find something here. Thanks guys.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Here

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html

& here

http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step5.asp?BikeId=18129&Brand=GT&Model=Backwoods&Year=1996


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

That 1993 catalog brings me back in time. I worked for a shop back then that carried GT. They had a great line those days... I wish I had a dollar for each time we drooled over a full M900xtr Zaskar. Gotta love those ano. Zaskars also.


----------

